# Psychologist / Psychiatrist: Can anyone tell me the difference between the two?



## lyonsie (15 Oct 2007)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the two.   Am out of work at the moment due to an assault on me and have attended a psychiatrist on a number of occasions having been referred by my GP.
I was summoned to see our CMO last week.....and was asked if I had seen a psychologist over the incident, when I said I'd seen a psychiatrist she didn't seem impressed....  hence my asking if anyone can tell me what the difference is and maybe I should see a psychologist as I don't think seeing the psychiatrist has been of any benefit.... or maybe it has and I just don't see it.

Anyway, is there a difference (I'm sure there is), and what is it.   Maybe if I'd seen a female I might have been more forthcoming....


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

*Re: Psychologist / Psychiatrist*

_Wikipedia_?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychiatrist
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychologist

And I'm sure that if you _Google _you'll find lots more on the similarities/differences.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

*Re: Psychologist / Psychiatrist*



lyonsie said:


> Maybe if I'd seen a female I might have been more forthcoming....


Huh!?!?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Oct 2007)

*Re: Psychologist / Psychiatrist*

In summary, a psychologist studies and deals with normal behaviour whereas a psychiatrist is a medical doctor who treats mental illnesses. 

I am surprised that you are attending a psychiatrist. 

I would think that you need counselling which is more the domain of the psychologist. 

Other names used are 
Psychotherapist which could be either I suppose. 
Shrink - derogatory name for a psychiatrist.

Brendan


----------



## purplealien (15 Oct 2007)

*Re: Psychologist / Psychiatrist*

yes - a psychiatrist can prescribe medication, a psychologist can not.


----------



## lyonsie (16 Oct 2007)

*Re: Psychologist / Psychiatrist*

Well, I am not a medical person, but I don't think I am suffering from a mental illness..... so maybe it would be good to see a psycologist.

Anyone know of a good one in the Cork area.

I always loved the sound of 'Maureen Gaffney's' voice and she seems so approachable, so anyone that might fit into that discription....   Tall order.


----------



## Marie (16 Oct 2007)

*Psychologist / Psychiatrist*

Lyonsie - I can understand your confusion.........I work in the adult psychiatry and within the service itself there is often confusion about who's who and who does what.  Incidentally I am a graduate member of The British Psychological Society and a State Registered Art Psychotherapist.  Here goes!

A psychiatrist is a medically trained doctor who has additional extensive experience and additional training in psychological illness (the MRCPsych Training - details here [broken link removed] ).  Psychiatrists work exclusively within the public sector and the work has a substantial _legal _dimension.  Psychiatrists prescribe medications and have powers of restraint under various Mental Health Acts.

Confusion arises due to the fact that many - though by no means all - psychiatrists also 'add a string to their bow' by training in various 'brands' of the psychological therapies including psychotherapy.  The only way to find this out is by the letters after their name or by asking them.

A psychologist ,or 'clinical psychologist', is a 4-year university academic and practical, hospital-based training (Masters level) covering all aspects of human behaviour.  Psychologists do not have authority or training to prescribe medication nor do they have powers to detain individuals on Section under the Mental Health Acts.   You can find a psychologist here:-  [broken link removed].  Like psychiatrists, many clinical psychologists find their role of testing competence, cognitive functioning, intelligence etc. restricting and most have also trained in cognitive-behavioural therapies, or psychotherapy, or counselling.  They are almost exclusively employed within the public health sector and university teaching.

There is a further group - the psychological therapists including psychotherapists, art psychotherapists and counsellors.  These are also university trainings, often at Masters level (my own qualification is undergraduate psychology BSc followed by Masters + postgraduate clinical training at a major UK university).  Psychological therapists/psychotherapists work in the public sector or private practice. These are in process of becoming state regulated.

Psychiatrists assess and diagnose; they rarely work regularly or long-term with an individual.  Psychologists may see an individual for a one-off test or specific assessment or for time-limited work e.g. 6 sessions of CBT around a specific trauma or issue, 12 weeks counselling etc.  Psychotherapists/psychological therapists/counsellors assess and diagnose but may also engage individuals in long-term work involving the 'whole person'.

The best thing is to ask questions and find out about the background and qualifications/specialism of the person or people you find/are referred to.  The codes of conduct and ethical standards of all the professional regulatory bodies of these folk require practitioners should be accessible and transparent to clients/patients.   It might be useful if before contacting a psychologist you have another chat with your CMO and find out what her idea is of what you need.  

Hope this helps, and all the best with sorting things out.


----------



## Marie (16 Oct 2007)

*Psychologist / Psychiatrist*

I've just noticed your comment about gender.  Most importantly, if you feel more comfortable discussing the assault with a woman, you are entitled to ask for a woman practitioner.


----------



## lyonsie (17 Oct 2007)

Had a look at [broken link removed]. and there are a lot of 'choices'.   Too much really... anyone know of anyone 'good' in the Cork area.


----------



## Marie (18 Oct 2007)

Lyonsie - By putting "counselling" "adults" "Cork" into browser I found only five clinical psychologists in Cork.  One is male and works exclusively for the health service so he's out.  The others are women, two in private practices, two working in a counselling service (the same service).   Your choice will be determined by (a) whether or not the psychologist has a vacancy (sometimes there are waiting lists); (b)  what the fee per session will be; (c) location as you presumably don't want to travel to the other end of the county - they all appear to be in Cork city; (d) gender (taken care of).

I hope you find this helpful and the work you do with whoever you choose will be useful.


----------



## whirlwind (10 Jul 2012)

I know this is an old post but I wanted to get advice.


I'm having trouble with eye contact and often make the other person feel awkard/uncomfortable.

Its starting to affect my life more and just wanted to ask where I start to get help on this. Do I need to see a                  *Psychologist / Psychiatrist ?
*


----------



## liaconn (10 Jul 2012)

I would imagine a psychologist.
A psychiatrist treats mental illnesses such as schizophrenia or clinical depression. A psychologist would deal with behavioural issues that need to be changed.


----------

